
More Young People Are Lonely – and They're Using Drink and Drugs to Help - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/pkeqvk/young-people-loneliness-drugs-alcohol
======
jdkee
FTA: "Human beings evolved to live in tribes," he continues. "We are the first
humans ever to try to disband our tribes. The figures on loneliness are just
shocking."

To wit:

"Human beings will be happier - not when they cure cancer or get to Mars or
eliminate racial prejudice or flush Lake Erie but when they find ways to
inhabit primitive communities again. That's my utopia."

and

“What should young people do with their lives today? Many things, obviously.
But the most daring thing is to create stable communities in which the
terrible disease of loneliness can be cured.”

-Kurt Vonnegut

------
diogenescynic
Workplace stress and cost of living have to be factors. Our generation is
stressed out and maxed out in so many ways. Even if you go to a good college,
get a good degree and “do everything right” workplaces have no loyalty, they
outsource mercilessly, and all the essentials like housing, healthcare, and
college cost 10x what our parents generation paid. But hey, we’ve got cheaper
TVs and computers... productivity is way up but none of the gains have
benefitted workers or society. We need to start taxing billionaires and
redistributed wealth to the workers. Enough of this extreme income/wealth
inequality.

------
sunstone
Perhaps the strict drunk driving laws are now killing more people from
loneliness than they preserved from car accidents.

